

"5 Companies I'd Invest in at Any Valuation" - Rob Go - zachh
http://robgo.org/2012/05/22/5-companies-i-would-invest-in-at-any-price-2012-edition/

======
khuey
It's hard to take someone seriously when they say they would invest in a
company at _any_ valuation. That's not investing, that's making a donation.

~~~
wtvanhest
I think he just wanted a catchy title. I like his call on eventbrite, I never
considered it, but they are doing a really good job in that category.

~~~
khuey
I agree that he wanted a catchy title. It distracts from the point he's trying
to make, IMHO.

------
larrik
"The Qwerty layout also was designed to actually slow down the speed at which
we type in order to prevent typewriter keys from jamming."

A myth, most likely false: <http://www.utdallas.edu/~liebowit/keys1.html>

------
adrianscott
I wonder if he'd be willing to buy futures, I'd sell 'em to him ;)

------
zalew
I don't know 3 of the 5 mentioned and no links provided.

------
creativeone
I think Craigslist deserves to be on the list.

